# Cat back...............



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Asked everyone who would be the best to do my cat....................all came up with the same name. She is Jean Roll, and she is the very best with mammals. Not only did I get a fantastic mount, but also a great friend. Can't say enough about this lady.........................................sometimes you just have to go







with the best


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool mount


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome mount. Is that a female cat


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome mount, add one of those to my bucket list!!!!


----------

